# Waterworks (Variation on a theme, Piano & Flute)



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to give feedback on this piece I sketched out yesterday. The melody is from a Studio Ghibli piece that was stuck in my head.






My questions are:
1. Do the piano and flute sound realistic?
2. Is the flow of the piece natural or does it sound constricted/awkward?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think the instruments sound realistic enough, especially with the storm background. Sounds natural too, until around 1:30, some melodies/accompaniment started sounding a bit awkward to me.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

I liked it. The sound set is fine. The only thing I didn't like too much were the final seconds, when everything has been quite soft, there's a sudden crescendo to end the piece, I might have been inclined to have a diminuendo, to suggest the storm receding as the piece doesn't indicate an approaching or worsening storm, it just seemed out of place to me, just my opinion. Also I like the rain and the rumbles of thunder, but the crashes of lightning I found a bit jarring, perhaps if they were timed better with the music, then it would have sat better with me, but to have them going off in a manner that didn't match the music felt odd. Otherwise, really nice work.

Best regards
Mark


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Seems very... Anime soundtrack. I guess that may have been the intention, though.


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Seems very... Anime soundtrack. I guess that may have been the intention, though.


Yes, that was the intention. Joe Hisaishi is one of my favourite orchestrators, and the melody is from one of his anime pieces. Although admittedly, I've never watched any of the animes, I just have an appreciation for his orchestration.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

The piano definitely sounds more realistic than the flute, and whatever programme you are using for the sounds the dynamics and articulation in the piano part definitely sound more plausibly 'realistic.' Also, it does have that 'anime piano sound' from the equalisation (higher trebles, lower bass).

There's such a consistent sound throughout the whole piece that you don't need to worry so much about the 'flow'; every phrase is consistent in length (or appears to be upon a single listen) that the regularity holds it together enough, until the final few chords which sound a little out of character.

I performed this tune recently with Joe Hisaishi himself, and perhaps the similarity between your variation-as you've called it-and the original is _questionable_; it sounds more like the original in a misremembered form rather than a true variation upon a theme. Do you intend it to be a transcription/arrangement of Hisaishi's theme, or do you intend it to be an original variation?


----------

